# Pompano fishing



## BayShark (Oct 30, 2008)

how far off the beach do you cast for pompano ? between the sand bars or just off the main beach ? does water clarity matter , more clear better ?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hard question; really.



Not being a smartacre by any means, but I cast to the fish.



I can cast over 200 yards and sometimes need it; other times, I could probably catch them with a flyrod. It's nice to be able to 'reach out and touch them' as well as slap them in the face right at your feet.



Also nice to be able to reach the second bar for the occasional cobia, redfish or king that happens by.



Whatever it takes. C2


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I think if you take three rods...you can find the fish faster....cast @three different distances...use your intuition...fleas are plenty to come by latetly so use them fresh. Also check your rigs every now and then, move here and there and you'll be giving us a report next time you go out. Good luck. Now, If you don't catch anything it's all good too. Remember what you did that day fish or not, watch your days , tides, wind direction, general conditions for future reference. You are putting hours on the beach and THAT, imo, is your best self learning move of all. Have fun and fish safe. :clap


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

C2 how the hell do you cast over 200 yds? 600 feet?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *snivlem (3/28/2009)*C2 how the hell do you cast over 200 yds? 600 feet?




It's the result of a wasted youth. It requires the proper equipment and much practice. I build rods and someone has to check them out; don't they? 



Some of these guys can cast 8-900 feet. I don't think there's anything like it here, but they have regular distance casting competitions. I wouldn't fish with that equipment; however.



At one time, I considered a year that I didn't fish at least 300 days, wasted. 



BTW; I carry more than one rod. I set out bait and use jigs as fish locators. I then fish at that distance.C2


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

C2 how the hell do you cast over 200 yds? 600 feet?

damn you might want to talk to the olympic committeeand see if they could add that to the summer games


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

The world records for distance casters are mostly around or over 900 feet. They are separated into classes by types of reels and size of the reels. The longest I could find was in the 150g class and was 915 feet. Here is a link to all of the world records. http://uksf.sea-angler.org/records.html


----------



## Pafisher (Mar 25, 2009)

A guy from Texas that posts on the message boards over there by the name of Big Lou casted over and cleared the HoustonAstro dome in a demonstration many years ago.

Google "Pendulum casting" for one long distance casting technique. The equipment some of those guys use would give fine swiss watches a run for their money!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Some of this equipment will flat cost you mucho $$. You can get reasonable distances with stock equipment but not the distances required for competition.



I can build a rod capable of casting 900+ feet with 5 oz but you wouldn't want to fish with it.



I build fishing rods for fishing. Distance Casting Rods are nada for right now. 



I have a 15 footer that I use for an anchor rod when slurf fishing. One cast then slide heavy baits the rest of the day. 



Repetitious casting with it would kill you. JMHO. C2


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm really intrigued. What makes these rods different than a regular fishing rod? Speed, weight, flex, kick-point, torque,??? I know that competition long-driving golf clubs are really driven by the shaft, but the reel seems to be what is important in casting competition...why?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a combination of rod-reel-line-technique. If everything is at optimum, you'll get distances for both fishing and distance casting.



I have rods of all lengths and actions for what I want to do.



I use a 9 footer for the pier; a 10 1/2 for the pier/surf. several 11 footers, 11 1/2 footers, 13 footers and one 15 footer.



I also have many shorter rods that I used when I waded to surf fish. After the close encounter with a shark, I went to the dry sand with long rods.



I use both fixed and multiplier reels/rigs. Both will compare up to about 150-175 yards when the multiplier takes over. Two hundred yards is the' magic' distance.



Don't get me started; I can talk about fishing/casting all day. 



Get in touch. Show and Tell is much better. JMHO. C2


----------



## studter (Apr 1, 2009)

So when I'm only casting 50 to maybe 100 (if i'm lucky)yards from the beach I really don't have a chance of catching anything..

Been reading for awhile but 1st post


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *studter (4/1/2009)*So when I'm only casting 50 to maybe 100 (if i'm lucky)yards from the beach I really don't have a chance of catching anything..
> 
> 
> 
> Been reading for awhile but 1st post




I didn't say that. I said that if I had to reach out to catch them, I had the ability.



Often the 'bull' Pompano travel right next to the edge where the sand(along with fleas) is being washed off. You could catch them with a cane pole. In the past, I have used a fly rod.



I see people that aren't catching fish because they're casting past them.



Be flexible. Fifty yards can lead to being able to cast 100 yards; then the 'magic' 200 yards. You'll have to buy some better equipment after that. Practice. C2


----------



## studter (Apr 1, 2009)

no problem.. Actually that was the answer I was kinda looking for.. I'm a newbie back to the gulf & trying to find answersfor in-shore & surf fish.. 

Have been stuck up in the Northeast the past 8 years..


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Just get your baits out there and you'll have a good chance at it. There are super skilled guys who can make an art out of every nuance, and then there are guys like us. Dont get hung up on a bunch of details. Fake it till you make it. On shore and off I have caught fish on casts that were horrible. I once had a big ass red smash a shrimp that I tried to cast and then the bail flipped closed. Kerplunk 4 feet from me then WHAMMIES. you just never know.


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Check out this video.

It's not 600 Ft. but it's still pretty impressive.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

> *Charlie2 (3/28/2009)*Hard question; really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You ever heard on Nitro rods? I got a 13 footer 2 years ago for xmas back home in Hawaii. I paired it with a Newell 546 with a graphite spool. Learning how to cast a conventional was really painful lol (50 pound test burned the shit out of my thumb). But me and my father was casting at my High Schools football field. We were throwing 8 and 9 ounce leads. By my 4th cast I pretty much had it down. I threw from one endzone over the other endzone and over the bleachers. So I know it at least went 120 yards. I was so amazed on how far it went and I quickly learned technique was everything. I love the distance you get of throwing conventionals...


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I am unfamiliar with that particular rod. Some good dsitances and more will follow.



My 13 footer is an AFAW Surf(3-5 oz) that will cast as far as you have the mass to cast it. It also has excellent bite detection. My 15 footer. useable as a tomato stake or bean pole, is a beast and only fit for the 'anchor' or 'mud' rod. Cast one time then slide heavy baits down rest of the day. I use a 7 foot bottom rod as a fighting rod.



I have a lot of Internet friends from Hawaii who taught me how they 'Ulea" fish. I am heavy into 'Slurf" or slide fishing from the surf and like the way they cast while standing on a volcanic rock.



Technique first, then equipment; and distance will follow. 



As I said once before, if you want to talk fishing you've come to the right place. JMHO C2


----------

